# [Deleted]



## xarazura (May 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## babyeggo (May 30, 2014)

hi can i order 2 gold ores


----------



## xarazura (May 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## lazuli (May 30, 2014)

I'll take the rest of the mushrooms, 2 skinny and 2 flat, for 8TBT. I think it's best to trade in my town. I'm currently doing a trade. I'm Miranda of Seattle.


----------



## xarazura (May 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## lazuli (May 30, 2014)

xarazura said:


> I seem to have misplaced the skinny mushrooms, I'm sorry  Not a good start... I have the 2 flat mushrooms if you still want those, and I'll be restocking on mushrooms soon so alternatively I can PM you when I have more if you're interested.



Oh it's okay. I have to go anyways, so I can't pick them up. If you'll be willing to hold them, that'd be great but I don't know how long.


----------



## xarazura (May 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## natalie (Jun 1, 2014)

Can I order all your bush starts, besides holly?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## natalie (Jun 1, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Yep  31 bush starts for 155 TBT then? (if my math is correct)
> If that's a yes I'll gather them up and let you know when I'm ready



yup, ill transfer the tbt to your now


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## natalie (Jun 1, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Thank you! I have to let you know, I counted them up and I found I made a mistake earlier when editing my quantities, there's still 31 bush starts but it just means there's 5 pink hydrangeas and 4 blue hydrangeas instead of 6 blue and 3 pink, sorry ;n;
> But yeah if that's still okay I'll add you now, your town or mine?
> (Sorry I replied a bit later than I hoped to, Internet disconnected but it seems to be fine now)



Oh thats fine, thats even better actually haha. I would prefer my town! Ill add you in a moment


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 1, 2014)

Can I buy your clovers?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 1, 2014)

aw shoot I just realized I'm plot resetting xD
is there anyway I can pay you now and you keep them
a second for me?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 1, 2014)

alrighty, tbt sent!


----------



## jctibby (Jun 1, 2014)

Can I buy 10 cedar saplings from you for 50 TBT?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 1, 2014)

Could I buy your three pics?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jctibby (Jun 1, 2014)

Delivered would be nice  I'll add you now?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jctibby (Jun 1, 2014)

Gates are open and I've transferred the TBT!


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 1, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Yes you can  That'll be 90 TBT. Would you like to pick them up or have them delivered to your town?



Could you deliver them, please? :>
I'm so close to my train station upgrade lol ;v ;
Sending tbts and adding you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna open my gates now :> I'll lead you to an empty place where u can drop when you get here!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 1, 2014)

sorry when i reset I keep getting flo or muffy


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 1, 2014)

Is that Pichu shiny??


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 1, 2014)

Omgf
can I buy the pichu?? :O


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 1, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Of course you can  We trading now? (My ign is Rebecca)



Yep :> I'll get on pokemon rn.
my ign is Krissy
sent the tbts

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you! That Pichu is sooooo cuuuuute! :>


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 1, 2014)

Can I reserve the Manaphy and Victini if they're still available?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll take any, whichever one is cheapest. :b


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 2, 2014)

How much would it cost for all of your bush starts? o:


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll get them all, then, if that's okay? ;v;


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 2, 2014)

I can pick up the clovers whenever today :3


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 2, 2014)

Could I pick them up? ^^ I'll send the TBT over in just a few minutes.


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 2, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Yes you can, and thank you ^^ I'll get them all outside the train station for you then, I'll let you know when my gates are open.



Sent the TBT and added you, ready when you are!c:


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## City_of_Enigma (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll take a plesio neck for 5 TBT, can pick up immediately


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## City_of_Enigma (Jun 2, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Okay!  I'll add you and let you know when my gates are open  Just have to find it amongst all the other fossils, heh.
> 
> Edit: Fount it, opening my gates now!



Transferred 5 TBT to your account and on my way!


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 2, 2014)

Does the Cresselia and Mew have an english name? :>


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll take either one of the mews, and the Cresselia then! :>


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## hibu_tan (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok. that is 350 tbts right? :>


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## nymphia (Jun 2, 2014)

can i have zekrom and mew?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## nymphia (Jun 2, 2014)

my ign is sophie


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## nymphia (Jun 2, 2014)

theres no problem, i like it to much to care 

- - - Post Merge - - -

is any of your articunos from kalos?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## nymphia (Jun 2, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Thank you! <3 No they're not, sorry



ok.  thanks for the pokemon


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello. Would I be able to get the Manaphy and Victini now if you're available? :b


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 2, 2014)

IGN is Thomas. 

I think I'm 2 bells short or something xD Oh well


----------



## xarazura (Jun 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the Pokemon.


----------



## xarazura (Jun 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 4, 2014)

here to buy all yo holly


----------



## xarazura (Jun 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 4, 2014)

actually how about 10 (for now aha)
sending tbt


----------



## xarazura (Jun 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 4, 2014)

awesome 
I'll be over soon


----------



## xarazura (Jun 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 4, 2014)

Hm, could I pick up that shiny Eevee please? :b


----------



## xarazura (Jun 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 4, 2014)

That's great thanks. I'm available whenever, no rush :b


----------



## xarazura (Jun 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 4, 2014)

Nah my internet was just being slow, xD Thanks again for the Eevee :b


----------



## xarazura (Jun 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## twerkstrider (Jun 5, 2014)

may i take 10 azaleas (5 pink and 5 white) for 50? :0


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## twerkstrider (Jun 5, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Hi! Yes you may  I'll add you now and open my gates in a moment if you can pick them up now.



yay! okey dokey!


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 5, 2014)

Can I pls have 10 Pink Azalea ^.^ ?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 5, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Hello! Yes you can ^^ I'll add you and open my gates in a moment! If you want take a wrapped present before you leave



Thank you ^.^


----------



## Kairii (Jun 5, 2014)

Pink Hydrangea x18 ?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

Kairii said:


> Pink Hydrangea x18 ?



Hey  Sure! That'll be 90 TBT. I'll add you and open my gates again after Pinkymary has picked up their order. If you want to, take a wrapped present before you leave <3


----------



## Kairii (Jun 5, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Hey  Sure! That'll be 90 TBT. I'll add you and open my gates again after Pinkymary has picked up their order. If you want to, take a wrapped present before you leave <3



Sorry, I got momentarily distracted, but am I free to come now? I see the gates open, but I don't want to be unnecessarily intrusive. ^^
Sent the TBT.


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Reese (Jun 5, 2014)

Can I get the 2 four-leaf clovers?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Reese (Jun 5, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Hi! Yes you can  I'll add you and open my gates in a few minutes. If you want to, feel free to take a wrapped present before you leave <3


Ok great! I added you and sent the TBT, will be on my way shortly


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 5, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 8, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 8, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Luxanna (Jun 9, 2014)

Not sure what Legendary pokemon you have left but If you still have them I would love tobuy 
Entei
Suicune
Moltres 
Kyogre
Groudon
Palkia
Krurem
Thundarus
Zygrade
Giratina
Manaphy
I think it shoudl be 1350 tbt?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 9, 2014)

Can I order all the hydrangea?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Kairii (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweet Olive x19

This please?


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 9, 2014)

May I buy a Daisy Meadow carpet?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## chris1355 (Jun 9, 2014)

can i get 
10 holly stats
10 white azalea
10 pink azalea


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## chris1355 (Jun 9, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Yes you can  That'll be 150 TBT, please <3
> I'll add you and open my gates in a few minutes
> 
> Edit: Did you add me yet? It says you haven't



sorry about that something came up im ready now


----------



## ethre (Jun 9, 2014)

Can i get a paper bag?


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jun 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Bcat (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd like a kagamimiochi and a basket of perfect pears, so 15 tbt?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Bcat (Jul 2, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Okay  I'll order the Kagamimochi and add you in a moment <3 Can I deliver to your town?


Yes! I'll open my gate.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll take the Taurus bathtub
Hi! Nice shop! Remember me?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok! Thank you!


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey, can I get:

- Rococo Set
- Dream Catcher
- 3 Blue Hydrangea Bush starts
- 2 Pink Hydrangea Bush starts

I believe this comes out to be 75 TBT bells?


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 2, 2014)

I would like the full pumpkin head set and a lillipop

opps, cancel that I have less tbts than I thought.  Will be back when I have enough


----------



## coseacant (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi! Can I get Manaphy?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Emily (Jul 2, 2014)

Can I have  8 White Azalea 8 Holly 10 Sweet olive and 6 pink azalea bush shoots please?
Total 160 tbt bells I think


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

blast I wanted Manaphy... oh well


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 2, 2014)

Can I get:
Capricorn Ornament -10
Sagittarius Arrow - 10
Aquarius Urn - 10
Pisces Lamp - 10
Aries Rocking Chair - 10
Taurus Bathtub - 10
Gemini Closet - 10
Rococo Set - 40

Total - 110 TBT


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 2, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Of course <3 I have two orders before you, but I'll VM/PM you when I'm ready with your order



Okay ^ ^ Thanks!


----------



## lapaa (Jul 2, 2014)

Sprout Table
Rice-Plant Bed
Kagamimochi
Leaf Bed
Capricorn Ornament
Aquarius Urn
Pisces Lamp
Aries Rocking Chair
Taurus Bathtub
Gemini Closet
Cancer Table
110 


Cedar Sapling (qty: 16) 80 
Blue Hydrangea (qty: 4) 20
Holly (qty: 40) 200 

410 total? :3


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## lapaa (Jul 2, 2014)

Take your time! It's a big order! 

And, my town is really very messy, so I apologize! q vq follow me to a good spot to drop when we get there!


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## lapaa (Jul 2, 2014)

That's fine :3 new total is 370 I believe?


----------



## fruitful (Jul 2, 2014)

i'll take 

Skinny mushrooms (qty: 2)
Flat mushroom (qty: 1)

and whatever bush starts are left over~


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jul 2, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jul 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Noctis (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello I'd like a virtual boy, lovely phone, boxed figurine and the miniature car c:

/whispers/ I hope your gracie clothing & accessories opens soon because I want to order some items from there too. lol
Another thing do you think you might get another gorgeous set?


----------



## partyturtles (Jul 3, 2014)

i'd like to buy a boxed figurine, lovely phone and sprout table, if possible!! o:


----------



## xarazura (Jul 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Swablu (Jul 3, 2014)

Could I get all 3 of the saplings? so 15 tbt?


----------



## Noctis (Jul 3, 2014)

ah okay. from the list I'd like the elegant hat, trench coat, bathrobe and maid dress.

yay. either let me know when you have the set because I'd really like to order it from you ((


----------



## Zane (Jul 3, 2014)

Could I get the clovers and purple pumpkin head for 150 tbt?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jubby (Jul 3, 2014)

Yo Becca, lemme grab all the orderable dlc.


----------



## xarazura (Jul 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## jubby (Jul 3, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Sure! I'll order that when I'm done with everyone else's orders and send you a VM/PM



Fo sho, fo sho. Thanks.


----------



## partyturtles (Jul 3, 2014)

ah, thats okay. do you have any clovers left?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## partyturtles (Jul 3, 2014)

that sounds great, thank you!


----------



## xarazura (Jul 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jul 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 9, 2014)

Saving up for suicune <3


----------



## Edzers (Jul 9, 2014)

Could I get a gorgeous series?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Deadlamb (Jul 10, 2014)

Can I get pietros pic?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Deadlamb (Jul 10, 2014)

Can I also get the wedding cake and 2 famous mushrooms?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Deadlamb (Jul 10, 2014)

okidoki


----------



## Lozza (Jul 10, 2014)

Do you still have the rococo set?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Lozza (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay! Can I buy it?


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Lozza (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm open


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Jul 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------

